# New Orchid Medium coming soon!!



## ehanes7612 (Apr 20, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/20/us/washington-composting-dead-bodies/index.html


----------



## Berthold (Apr 21, 2019)

I think this product will become very popular in the US bible belt area.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2019)

Soylent Green.......................


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 21, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> Soylent Green.......................


Beat me to it. 

Why not, as Shakespeare said food for worms. Organic (except for MJ)


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2019)

Sounds like a fine idea to me. I'm planning
cremation and adding the ashes to the garden,
but this sounds more useful to me. Yeah, yeah
I thought of Soylent Green too.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2019)

Ghools!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2019)

such a good film.


----------



## xiphius (Apr 23, 2019)

Interesting. I am a little surprised that this wasn't already a thing...


----------

